# JD 430 tires and other info



## Jimbo8v92 (Jul 13, 2015)

OK well I go pick up my new JD in a couple days and I can't wait but it needs tires In a bad way so I'm looking at the v61 5 rib tires for the front but want a rear tire that's not going to destroy my yard but can handle snow and dirt now I like the look of the ag tires so I'm thinking about the Carlisle wt300 I know they are new just wonder if anyone has used them or know anyone who has also any advice on things to look for on this beast it has 1200 hrs and everything seems very tight and smooth in the driveline just needs tierod ends there a little sloppy but not to bad


----------

